# Travel to the US with a Telcel Phone



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

I plan on going to the US next month for around two weeks. Does anyone know or experienced on how to contract through Telcel to get voice and data. The Telcel site is a bit confusing so I thought there might be someone whose done this before.

I'm not talking about unlocking the phone nor buying a throw-away while in the US.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

When I visit the US, my Telcel phone switches to an AT&T signal and works "as is". I don't have to do anything. I get text messages while there, if that's what you mean by data.


----------



## Trailrunner (Mar 18, 2012)

Same here, except I got handed over to Cingular without any input from me. Texts, calls etc. I bought a lot of minutes before I left MX and it was a good thing as they seemed to go faster using Cingular. 
Buen Viaje


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

makaloco said:


> When I visit the US, my Telcel phone switches to an AT&T signal and works "as is". I don't have to do anything. I get text messages while there, if that's what you mean by data.


I was thinking more on the line of Facebook, Whatsapp, Twitter, Firefox, etc. It's nice to know that I don't have to do anything complicated.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

joaquinx said:


> I was thinking more on the line of Facebook, Whatsapp, Twitter, Firefox, etc.


Oops! I'm what you'd call an unsophisticated cell phone user. ;-)


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

makaloco said:


> Oops! I'm what you'd call an unsophisticated cell phone user. ;-)


I'm going up north for Smartphone Re-hab and I need to post on a blog.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Do you have Amigo or a plan?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

maesonna said:


> Do you have Amigo or a plan?


 Amigo. For me it's cheaper.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Me too. That is, I’m on Amigo, too.

I don’t know if it’s still the same, but last year I found some instructions here (this is a pdf) and followed them. I made sure I had at least 500 pesos air time (that’s direct time, not bonus time or time someone else has sent you) and sent this text message: _MMUN50_ to the number 33001 (see the pdf for other options for different packages. 

And a couple months ago when I went on another short trip, I still apparently had some international roaming time left, because I could make and receive calls without adding any more international time.

But I can’t tell you if that will still work. I couldn’t find that pdf directly through the telcel websites now when I looked for it, I was only able to dig it out because I’d bookmarked it last year. What the websites do tell you is to call *500 or go to a Telcel Customer Service Center to ask about plans and prices.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Not sure if this is what you want, joaquin, but maybe this will help. I just got this message on my cellphone from Telmex (my translation): If you are traveling abroad, get an internet package "amigo viajero internacional" and save up to 80%. Dial *500 to sign up.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Not sure if this is what you want, joaquin, but maybe this will help. I just got this message on my cellphone from Telmex (my translation): If you are traveling abroad, get an internet package "amigo viajero internacional" and save up to 80%. Dial *500 to sign up.


I looked at this and it appears to me as something for voice and sms messages. I plan on using wifi as much as possible and then data when wifi isn't available. I'll, no doubt, look at this option again. I'm hoping that Skype, Whatsapp, and Facebook will get me through.


----------

